# 120 Gallon planted Discus tank Journal :-)



## magicmagni

Well after more than a year growing these water weeds with evolving success I have decided to try something new- A planted Discus tank!

Here's the new tank below. It is a 120 gallon All Glass brand that measures 48"X24"X24" (1220mmx610mmX610mm) This is going to replace my 55 gallon planted tank and I look forward to having so much more depth as the standard 55 gallon was quite challanging to aquascape due to it's narrow profile. What I like also about this size is that it is the same lengh as the 55 gallon so I can carry over the Coralife 4X65w lighting.









I am planning on using this stump in the aquascape. I placed it with reference to the "Golden Ratio" and I think I'm pretty much set on it right now. You can also see the egg crate that I put down. This is to protect the glass below. Even though the glass is tempered the crate helps to distribute the load better.

Getting the stump into the tank was quite a task. This is what it looked like before:









The stump had to be carved to the fit the tank just right. After studying the tank and the wood for quite some time the cut was made with the help of Pops and his saw.... no going back now.









Here's some more detail of the stump. I really think it has a lot of character to it and I can't wait to start attaching some anubia and moss to it. I like that it gives the perception of a tree growing on a riverbank in the water. I think the Discus will really like it.









Here is the cabinet for the tank. I purchased it unfinished so that I could stain it myself. Here is is with the first coat of stain. I will be using a marine product to finish it since on my 55 gallon I found the standard finish didn't like wet hands and drops of water and such. This marine finish can be used on the bottom of the boat so I figure a wett hand or a drop of water here and there won't cause any problems.
















So that's it for now. As soon as the cab is done and fully cured it will be time to have some real fun and start aquascaping!

Jeff


----------



## John P.

Lotsa potential there! I like how the top of the stump will be at or above the waterline. It's so much better aesthetically this way.

Looking forward to updates.


----------



## niko

Jeff,

It all looks carefully prepared but is the stump soaked in water or it's dry? It looks dry that's why I ask.

--Nikolay


----------



## magicmagni

John P. said:


> Lotsa potential there! I like how the top of the stump will be at or above the waterline. It's so much better aesthetically this way.
> 
> Looking forward to updates.


Yes I agree. I had to actuall prop up that end of it to get it to reach the water line. Alternatively I was thinkin I could let it sit below the water line and plant some African Bolbitus (spelling?) on the top of the stump and let it grow out and up to the surface. Anyways this was just a mock up to get an idea, but I think I'm going with it.


----------



## magicmagni

niko said:


> Jeff,
> 
> It all looks carefully prepared but is the stump soaked in water or it's dry? It looks dry that's why I ask.
> 
> --Nikolay


Well it was in a river when I got it and I had it soaking for a good week in a large garbage can full of water. Actually the stump is so big it couldn't get it to fit all the way. I wanted to put it in the tank so that I could get a feel of how it is going to look, but yeah it's drying out now since it's been in there a few days now. I'm hoping it doesn't float up on me when I fill the tank. It's a pretty heavy solid peice of oak, although I plan on putting it back into the water when I have an extra set of hands. I tell you this stump is heavy! Really dense wood.


----------



## turtlehead

That's a nice piece of wood. Got to love your pops.


----------



## dwhite645

those pics look all too familiar, except the surgery with the small chainsaw. It looks like it will be some real eye candy once complete. Keep posting pics as you go!


----------



## magicmagni

dwhite645 said:


> those pics look all too familiar, except the surgery with the small chainsaw. It looks like it will be some real eye candy once complete. Keep posting pics as you go!


Yeah I envisioned a nice stump piece like this when I was thinking up the aquascape, but could never find anything close. I finally gave up and decided to compromise with some other pieces. I had them soaking and ready to go, but then when hiking in the woods not even really looking I stumbled upon this piece in the creek and I knew I just had to have it. Luckily it was close to the road and pretty easy to get to because that sucker had to weight almost 100lbs. I swear I'm crazy and I can't imagine what a casual onlooker would think, but I dragged the sucker all the way into my truck. I must be hooked on this hobby or somthing.:razz:


----------



## GillMan

I thought it went something like, "leave only footprints and take only pictures..." :smile: I shouldn't talk, I've got my share of woodland booty! Not any more, of course. Looks like you can quarter that stump and use two of them on either side of a large tank. We'll see how it goes with this one. From the looks of it, she's gonna be a dandy! Some java fern, 'Windelov' would give some added texture. Can't wait to see further progress. Oh, yes, props for your pops!


----------



## pineapple

The "surgery" has exposed fresh heartwood and that might be a problem. The original stump was surrounded by a layer of wood which had been leached of its more volatile components. Now you have to go through that process again for the freshly cut side. If it was me, I would fill the tank with water, add some H2O2 if fungus came up and allow the stump to sit in the tank at 26C water temperature for 3 weeks before setting up the aquascape. Prevention is cheaper than cure.

Andrew Cribb


----------



## magicmagni

pineapple said:


> The "surgery" has exposed fresh heartwood and that might be a problem. The original stump was surrounded by a layer of wood which had been leached of its more volatile components. Now you have to go through that process again for the freshly cut side. If it was me, I would fill the tank with water, add some H2O2 if fungus came up and allow the stump to sit in the tank at 26C water temperature for 3 weeks before setting up the aquascape. Prevention is cheaper than cure.
> 
> Andrew Cribb


Yeah that's probably what I'll end up doing. I was hoping to start setting up the tank this week, but may have to postpone to get this sorted out.

As far as sterilizing perhaps just doing the H202 is good? I was thinking of pouring boiling hot water over it or is that a waste of time?


----------



## magicmagni

OK some more PICS!!!! 
Starting the set-up. Notice the plexi screwed to the bottom of the stump. This is to keep the stump from floating up (when wieghted down with sbustrate) since it was slightly bouant. White grid placed to protect the glass from any stress points caused by placing rocks etc..









Filling back of tank with my Flourite/ Eco-complete mix from my other tank. This will be planted later with heavy root feeding plants mainly.









Filling front with sand and repositioning rocks.









Planting....









Finish planting the corner. Begin planting the foreground...









All filled with water..:razz:


----------



## MrHarris

that looks amazing  props man


----------



## Jdinh04

Looks great! Lets see some plants grow!


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle

Nice post. Lets see some more pics!!


----------



## turtlehead

nice scape, really unique.


----------



## magicmagni

More pics! :razz:

The tank is clearing up. The tannins from the wood are there, but doing a large 80% water change and using carbon in one of the filters has helped alot. It seems that the stump has leached out most of the tannins, but we'll see. I just began dosing ferts and C02 and also have all lights going now. No algea..yet. Crosses fingers. I notice the tank is going though a traditional "cycle" probably from a lack of fast growing stems. Probably just let it do it's thing and then slowly add fish. Discus will be the last ones in when I'm completely sure everything is stable.


----------



## Bavarian3

WOW that looks great! when are the fish comin  Cant wait to see this tank come along


----------



## Tiptoptank

So you want to put discus in there huh! Have you ever raised discus before?
Have you done your home work?
Firstly I would not put discus smaller then 3-4in in that tank. This is mainly because of water quality. IF you plan on getting a bunch of smaller discus I would suggest keeping your 55 Bare bottom and trowing 3 bigger sponge filters in it. Do at leat 3 W/C a week of at leats 30%. THis will ensure your discus becoming big and healthy with the least medical problems. Become very familier with Metro power and praziquental. THese are your number one problem killers for discus. Hopefuly you wont have to use them but that is very very unlikely. You should always have them in hand. You should have a QT tank around 24/7 because, even though these meds are mild on the biofilter they are not mild on your plants.You will spend alot less on meds for a 55 then a 125. For instance take a metro treatment. YOu have to dose for 4-6 days, every 8 hours, with 50% W/C's and keep the temp at 92+deg's this would be very tough in a 120 gallon tank and not many plants if any will live through those temps. I always keep my 20gallon QT tank up and running just in case. 

You should keep the nitrates around 10ppm just becuae the discus don't like the higher nitrates very much and this can lead to medical problems. Co2 levels are greatly acepted by discus. I keep mine at around 30ppm which is pretty high with no problems at all. All the othe macro and micro ferts haven't bothered my fish at all. 

Food should be varied between a good flake or bit and a clean worm. I feed three time s a day with color bits and CBW's (california black worms). BUt, hakari blood worms work as well. If you can, really try to get you fish to eat the color bits. (this is much easier to do in a BB tank) 

Anyways, I think you tank is amazing. With the right plants, it could even be award winning. Especialy with discus in there. I really wish the best of luck with your tank adn please if you have any questions at all, and I mean anything please don't be afraid to PM me. 

-tiptop


----------



## magicmagni

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## aquaessentials

A very fresh approach to aquascaping which is always nice to see. Tanks which have a width of 24" are so much easier to aquascape and I totally sympathise with you regarding narrow tanks which I personally feel make aquascaping restrictive.

Your main tree stump is a real find and no doubt you are absolutely delighted with it. I also feel that your discus will really finish off the tank.

I'm very much looking forward to seeing some more pictures and don't be put off keeping discus. They are really not that difficult to keep providing your water parameters are up to scratch (but you know this anyway).


----------



## magicmagni

aquaessentials said:


> .....don't be put off keeping discus. They are really not that difficult to keep providing your water parameters are up to scratch (but you know this anyway).


That's what my dealer keeps telling me. He has a nice assortment of Wild Discus in his planted tanks and they are looked better and better each time I stop in to take a look. I guess I'm cautiously optomistic at this point.

BTW Thanks for the kind words about the tank. Maybe in a few weeks I'll have some more pics to share.

Jeff


----------



## Capt.

Looks great so far. Excellent design concept. Keep up the good work


----------



## magicmagni

Well the tank has stabilized so I'm slowly introducing more and more fish into the tank. All the fish have been quarantined, but I got the UV sterilizer running just to be on the safe side. I picked up a couple wild Discus from the LFS (which were dewormed and quarantined by the dealer for a month before he put them up for sale) and I'm so pleased with their color and shape. They acclimated perfectly to the tank and were even eating minutes after putting them in, which was a very pleasant surprise. Here's a couple pics of them.


----------



## dwhite645

Wow, your tank looks great and is coming along nicely. I can't wait to see how it progresses in the next few months. Your discus also look top notch. There's a bozo fish store up the road who has discus and they lok terrible, like on the verge of death. In fact, all of the ones he's had over the years look terrible and he's asking top dollar for them. If you don't mind me asking, what did your discus sell for each?


----------



## Scout

Your tank looks great! I have been looking for a stump for a planted tank for over a week now with no luck I have never seen one as large as the one you are using, it looks phenominal! I was looking for a little one but after seeing yours I may have to keep searching.


----------



## magicmagni

It's really nice to get some positive feedback. Thanks!

As far as the plants go- they are growing OK. No major algae issues so that is good. The moss I put in the tank has been dying off, but now is starting to grow back in. The crypts all melted, but I know better now to touch them. I'm sure they'll be coming back strong in a month or so if I just leave them alone. The Anubis are getting a little bit of yellow growth in the leaves, but was probably because I was using carbon in the filter while the tank was cycling. New growth seems healthier since the carbon was removed. The sag is spreading and the chain sword is getting nice and thick and sending out all kinds of runners as well.

I took a few shots of the Apistogrammas I recently purchased, but the Discus are starting to freek out when they see the camera so I decided to stop shooting. It's amazing how observant and interactive Discus are. Probably the smartest fish I've ever owned. I mean they know the difference when I go up to the tank with or without a camera! All the other fish could care less- or they are too dumb to care.

Anyways here is the male Apistogramma Pandurini








and the female...









and the rams...


----------



## Fosty

Great Job! Your tank looks great and you fish are amazing. The discus are beautiful, but I actually like the Apistogramma Pandurini better. Maybe its just because they could be something that I would actually fit both in my tank and my budget. Sometime I might actually find decent place to find some apisto's.


----------



## SnyperP

Can we get another full shot of your tank? I'd love to see all the fish and the tank together =)


----------



## nevada

Ap. Pandurini ... thats one of my favourite  nice looking tank anyway. really looks wild and natural with that "root wood"


----------



## mlfishman

*nice tank man*

That is such a nice tank, and I love the fact that you collected and prepped the wood yourself. That must be a very rewarding tank to have, and I am sure you get a lot of enjoyment from it. I am planning a large discus tank in the future. Great job....


----------



## dmartin72

Any updates? I would love to see how that thing is filling out.


----------



## magicmagni

Sorry to keep you all hanging. I've been having some issues with my camera, but got it sorted out so here are some more pics of the tank.

Here's an over view of the tank. I made a few changes. Went ahead and put some Java fern on the stump since the African Bolbitus wasn't growing so well. I also put some moss on the top of the stump as well. I'm hoping to get it to cover the whole top and go over the sides. Went ahead and took out the Crypts and replaced them with more sag. They all melted and I knew they'd come back, but I was finding that when the discus went in that area they got much darker then normal and didn't look as colorful. With the brighter green sag the Discus look much better. This area just need to fill in more I think. Speaking of filling in the chain sword on the right has got quite thick. I'm currently letting it grow it way up the "hill" to meet and blend into the Sag.










Here's a closeup of some of my new Discus. I recently picked up two more.
Here's the large wild I just picked up. He's almost 8" and needless to say he calls the shots. Beside him is another wild I added as well. He's starting to show some nice colors and is one of my favorites. Unfortunately he is usually the one everyone else picks on so he doesn't show these nice colors all the time.
















And a pic of the male Ap. cacatuoides. A great fish BTW. No problems at all with the Discus so far unlike the Ap. Pandurini, which had to go. They started breeding and the females especially were very aggressively defending their eggs. After killing a rummynose and then chasing the discus away they had to go. It was actually quite a sight though seeing this little 1"fish go after these large discus, but the discus only took so much of that until they started chasing them back! That little fish had heart!


----------



## turtlehead

very nice! the discus work great especially with those colors!


----------



## aquaessentials

It's excellent to see the Discus in such good condition and I thoroughly enjoy your diary. Keep it up!


----------



## jsenske

Nice work! Very innovative using that big stump.


----------



## magicmagni

Thanks everyone. And of coarse I'm always ears to suggestions or ideas to improve upon it.


----------



## turtlehead

What sand is that? and where did you get it?


----------



## magicmagni

It's nothing special. I actually was going for a "whiter" sand, but settled on this type after going all over and not being able to find it. This is actually play sand from Home Depot. I can't remember the brand, but it was not RMC brand. It's almost like that pool filter sand that some people are using. I'm really glad I went with sand though as the Discus able to "graze" through it and suck up bits of their savory live CBW which they go crazy for.


----------



## magicmagni

Hello 

It's been a while. I've been a little busy working on a project as well as fighting Blue-Green Algae. The tank always had some on the moss, but it was taking over week by week. Thanks to Tom Barr's advice I totally kicked it: Total blackout for 3 days. I wasn't sure what I was going to find on the final day, but I was pleasantly surprised to find an algea free tank. Well almost. All the BGA was gone, but there was still a little bit of Black Brush Algea, but was able to kick that out by raising the Co2 levels around 35-40ppm and trimming the effected plants. The thread algae is completely gone too and I'm beginning to ramp up on the Iron and trace dosages again- see it I can't redden up the L. Aromatica

Here's the eye candy. Enjoy!

I let the sag grow all the way to the lower right foreground into the place of the dwarf chain sword and repositioned a few rocks. I've added metal screen onto the stump with moss planted in it. It should be covered in moss in a few months I hope.









Here's from a different angle


----------



## MantisX

Sweet Tank! I have to keep reminding myself that its 120 gallons.


----------



## Bavarian3

holy smokes that is lookin great!


----------



## Bert H

Very nice evolution of your tank! Looks great.


----------



## fishy

thats a very nice set up..but abotu that stump..is it cured??how long did you soak it or goin to soak it for???just curious


----------



## magicmagni

Thanks Fishy!

The stump was in a river when I got it so it was somewhat already water logged, but I had it soaking for a good week in a large garbage can full of water. Actually the stump was so big it couldn't get it to fit all the way, but I did the best I could rotating it every day or so. Before I put it in the tank I blasted it down really well with a jet of water to get out any dirt or debris lodged in the wood. To make an attempt at sterilizing it- boiling it in water was not an option- I poured several bottles of hydrogen peroxide onto the log and let it foam up really good then rinsed it off.

Initually things didn't look too good. The log started to float when filling the tank so I had to go back and actually screw a plexiglass plate to the bottom of the stump- then use the substrate to hold it all down. Crossed my fingers and it worked; although I had to compromise on the position of the log a little.

Tannins were definately a problem now that I think back. The problem was that I hade to cut the wood to fit in the tank as shown on page 1. This exposed fresh wood to the water which colored the water. Luckily after a few 90% water changes the first week and some carbon in the filter I was able to control this somewhat until it all leached out. It probably took a few months for it to stop leaching and now I don't think it leaches anything at all.

Jeff


----------



## magicmagni

Ok it's been a while, but here's an update:

Since my last update the Co2 went to heck and my tank got nailed with BBA. It really hurt the Anubis plants. I had to cut off quite a few of the leaves that were affected, but they have always grown at a good rate so they are filling back in nicely. After getting the Co2 dialed back in and with the addition of SAE's it is totally eradicated. The moss is really looking nice and I'm very pleased with the growth; however the Dwarf sag was getting unmanageable. It looked nice in the pics, but it was a lot of work to constantly trim and thin out and I noticed a tendency for it wanting to become more of a background plant then a foreground plant and vica-versa so I decided to remove it all and go back to the crypts which I tried in the beginning, but this time doing much better with a matured substrate.

I have also added more light to the tank to bump it up over 2WPG. One of the problems with such a wide tank was getting it lit evenly. I'm now running a 2X65watt light in the back and the 4X65watt light in the middle/front- so I'm running a total 390watts of light, bringing the tank to a max of 3.2 WPG. Was experimenting for a while with different color temp bulbs and timing options for each bank of light, but finally settled on something. Currently running the lighting something like this:

8:15am the rear 2X65 6700K fixture goes on. (1 WPG)
9:30am the middle 2X65 10,000K goes on. (2 WPG)
12:30pm the front 2X65 8,000K goes on. (3WPG)
6:00 pm the front 2X65 8,000K goes off. (2WPG)
8:00 pm the middle 2X65 10,000K goes off. (1wpg)
9:15 pm the rear 2X65 goes off.

Plant growth is much better with the extra kick of light in the afternoon. People say that you can grow anything at 2wpg, myself being one of them, but I must say that at 3wpg it's a little easier and giving that extra wpg boost in the afternoon really kicks the plants into pearling action so I'm really pleased with the results.

Looking at the tank now and at these pics I can say the tank has changed a bit. This can mostly be blamed on the nice assortment of plants received at the last SFBAAPS open house. Picked up some narrow leaf Java Fern, some kind of e. tenellus looking plant called Ranalisma rostrata . Also picked up what I believe to be Echinodorus angustifolius. It sort of looks like Vallisneria, but only grows about 12" tall and has narrower leaves.

Here's a full front shot of the tank. Notice the emersed growth on top of the stump. The mesh on the left side is my effort to get the moss growing there. Tank is open top now BTW. This was mainly to keep it cooled down.








Here's a closeup of one of the Discus. I really like the new lighting. The AGA 8000K's really bring out the colors without that annoying red tint of the 9325's I was using prior. That combined with 10000K's made for a nice effect!








Well that's it for now.


----------



## Phil Edwards

I'd say that's a nice effect! It's beautiful, and the fish look very happy in their home. 

Well done!!!


----------



## plantbrain

I keep thinking about Mike's 180 gal we just rescaped with the white sand foreground.

Another perhaps better option for this tank would be using moss stones.
This is easy to add and remove. Actually, knowing the moss, I'm betting the smaller grass like plants in the foreground in up full of moss anyway.

The other more interesting and unique option, find some interesting black smooth stones for the foregrounmd, pull the plants back a touch.

The darker colors will accent the fish better than a white sand contrast.

Also, you could consider using more Anubias following the lines of the driftwood. That would go well with the tiny moss.

Another option, Crypt x willisii and about 20 of those plugs in the foreground.

Some more Cypreus in the rear section would fill in that area behind the wood good, it looks like you have some there already but you could use like 4x that much.
Perhaps a red colored large plant, Say Eustralis, Ammannia, Yellow Eustralis(I have it but still have not figured out quite what it is. But it's gets 4-6" across and looks a little like Eustralis except slight red on the tips and yellow mainly). Some narrow leaf java fern for the bare or dark spots also helps. 

Give these ideas some thought and try them out and see what you think.

You have a good base to work with.

regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## magicmagni

plantbrain said:


> Another perhaps better option for this tank would be using moss stones.Actually, knowing the moss, I'm betting the smaller grass like plants in the foreground in up full of moss anyway.


Hmmm not sure. Possibly, but my main concern is that it would be too much moss, although it may tie it all together better??? I think I need another opinion.



plantbrain said:


> The darker colors will accent the fish better than a white sand contrast. Also, you could consider using more Anubias following the lines of the driftwood. That would go well with the tiny moss.


Yes, contrary to what I originally heard the darker colors really highlight the colors of the fish. Now that the Anubias are growing better and aren't infested with BBA it shouldn't be long until I can take a few trimmings and attach them to the wood in different places. I'm just not sure exactly where to place them yet though.



plantbrain said:


> Another option, Crypt x willisii and about 20 of those plugs in the foreground.
> 
> Some more Cypreus in the rear section would fill in that area behind the wood good, it looks like you have some there already but you could use like 4x that much.


I like Crypts and this sound more appealing to me than more moss, but I am not familiar with the type you are talking about. Is it a small type Crypt like parva?? Green or red?? You call the plant in back Cypreus?? Do you know the full name? I though it was Echinodorus angustifolius, but I wasn't sure. I got it at the last open house. I've never seen that in any of the local shops.

Thanks for all the ideas. Definitely stuff to think about.


----------



## shalu

magicmagni said:


> I like Crypts and this sound more appealing to me than more moss, but I am not familiar with the type you are talking about. Is it a small type Crypt like parva?? Green or red?? You call the plant in back Cypreus?? Do you know the full name? I though it was Echinodorus angustifolius, but I wasn't sure. I got it at the last open house. I've never seen that in any of the local shops.


c. x willisii is a small green hybrid, slightly bigger than c. parva, but grows faster than parva.

The background plant could be cyperus helferi, but hard to tell for sure from the picture.


----------



## magicmagni

oh ok thanks Sha. I'll have to do some digging on the net and find some pics of it, but in the meantime I think I'm gonna stick with the Ranalisma rostrata that you brought and see what it looks like as it grows in more. So far I like the fact that it grows nice and low.


----------



## Dewmazz

Truly amazing tank. Just goes to show what some time and elbow grease really does for an aquarium.


----------



## magicmagni

Thanks!

Yeah Time and elbowgrease, but it's sooo much fun!!!


----------



## magicmagni

Thought I'd check in on the journal. No new pics as of now, but wanted to share with you all a story about the 3 little cardinal tetras:

I was at my LFS. Brought in a few Cherries to trade in for some fish food or whatever. Thought it would be nice to get a few cardinals to beef up my school of fish. I had good faith in the LFS that these fish had been QT'ed and where healthy. I had been getting fish from there for a good year without ever a single problem so naturally I didn't QT and put the fish in my tank......

Two days later. I'm feeding the fish when I notice one of the Discus acting strange. Upon closer examination I see him holding one of his fins against his side. Now I'm noticing white spots on some of the cardinals. Ick!! I immediately start raising the temp and add some Melafix/ Prima fix. Will these guys make it?

Later in the week I check in with the LFS. I take a look at his tank and sure enough every fish in there has ick and the discus in there are showing the same symtoms as mine. It's now confirmed the source of my misery.

Back at home I check up on everyone and see that the ick has cleared, but the Discus have a white fungus growing on them as they desperately try to rub it off there now jet black bodies. It's progressively getting worse day by day despite the daily additions of medication and I can tell this is not looking good. All this from a few little fish I keep thinking.

Finally I wise up and decide to try another medication. Another member turned me on to a product made by jungle labs called Fungus clear. Now on day 5 of the treatment and the fish are totally looking better. Almost all clear. They have their hunger back and best of all their color. The meds make the water green, but the impact is minimal on the plants. As a matter of fact they are still growing. It has also been tolerated by most of the shrimps. I did loose a couple cherries. 

Lesson learned... the hard way. QT your fish because you just never know.


----------



## LindaC

Your tank looks fantastic! This post is such an inspiration to new hobbyists such as myself, who can sometimes get very frustrated when taking one step foward and two steps backward. That's how I've been feeling lately.

I'm sorry to hear that your Discus had to endure an outbreak of Ick, but you're so very fortunate to have brought them through it. I lost my 2 Bala Sharks due to an Ick outbreak in my tank and was devastated. I rescued them from a tank at a company I used to work for and not having a chance to cycle my tank before hand, had to bring them home and put them in a newly purchased 29 gallon tank. Anyways, not to bore you with all the legistics, my tank is finally cycled and I have started adding plants, etc. I am just very impressed with your tank, love the fish and the aquascape and wanted to let you know how impressed I was. Keep those pictures coming!

Linda


----------



## magicmagni

Thanks Linda. BTW welcome to APC! Well as long as you don't expect instant results and are willing to invest some time and thought and maybe a bit of money into this hobby you will find it quite rewarding. I'm glad my tank has sparked an interest for you. That was why I posted the journal. I'm pleased that you like it.

BTW if you decide that this is something you want to achieve keep hanging out on this site and maybe even join a local plant club. It's a lot of fun!

Jeff


----------



## Dewmazz

I totally agree with magic. I haven't been here but a month or two, and I keep learning everyday. Unfortunately, I'm one of those people who think about somthing and find any way to achieve it (sometimes it works out ). Don't be intimidated (with the plants, I'm sure you know what you're doing with the fish  ) and start out with baby steps, actually listen to what these senoir member dudes (excluding myself, I just like to post alot  ) have to say about plants. It's amazing what these guys can accomplish, and remember, they too had to start-out small like you and I. Oh, and magic, your tank looks better and better everytime. 120 gallons! That stump must be huge...


----------



## magicmagni

Some updated pics...
Evening shot with the lights going down.








Another shot closer up








The tank is running great. The fish have made a miraculous recovery from the disease. The plants tolerated the medications and 85degree+ temps really quite better then I ever expected. Other then the whole bout with disease the tank has been running smoothly. I haven't tested for months now and just add ferts and focus on the scaping and enjoying the tank.
As far a scaping I tried to use more Anubis plants along the lines of the driftwood. I think I like the look better. I also have let the narrow leaf java fern grow on the top of the stump and I took most of the emersed watersprite out of the tank so that I could put the tops back on to help hold in some of the heat for the winter, although it has been unseasonably warm for this time of the year. The foreground is really filling in. It is a unique mix of Echinodorus tennelus "red leaf" and ranalisma rostrata. I have to pick out the moss from it every few weeks to keep it from overtaking the foreground, but it's not that bad.


----------



## Bavarian3

Ive been running across your tank since you first posted, and i must say your tank has made some amazing progress. 

It really turned out great and the fish look beautiful as well great work!


----------



## magicmagni

Thanks! http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=673


----------



## summitwynds

Very nice!! I have been following this thread for awhile and it has inspired me to try a discus tank. I am in the process of taking down a 75 gallon hexagon and replacing it with a 78 gallon cube. The hex was too deep (30"). Now I am thinking about putting some discus in as the main fish. Maybe a couple dwarf cichlids too. And Amano shrimp. I may have missed it, but what temperature are you running your tank at? I saw you upped it to 85 degrees when you got the ick. Thanks for your help.


----------



## magicmagni

78 cube. That sounds fun. A pair of Discus would be nice in there. Be careful with the Dwarf Cichlids though. When they breed they become very territorial and will not think twice to nip the fins of the Discus. I actually had to remove most of the Dwarfs because they were getting too aggressive although I have a pair of Checkerboards still. BTW German Blue Rams are always a great choice. Still have one male. It's a beautiful fish and gets along with everyone- except other males when there is a female around 

Temp is generally at 82*F I think that higher temps are really not needed, although purists would disagree I'm sure, but then again they say that you can't put Discus in a planted tank.... I always say just don't overstock and put lots of plants and keep up on water changes and it's fine.


----------



## summitwynds

The 78 gallon cube is custom from SoCalCreations.com. Great people to deal with. Also got a great canopy from them. It will be great to hide the lighting. The tank is going on a ledge I have on my fireplace. Yeah, that sounds crazy and it is. We are building shelving to hide the Eheim in a barrel and the co2 tank in a leather container sort of thing. Yup, that sounds crazy and it is.

Here is the old tank: http://homepage.mac.com/summitwynds/PhotoAlbum39.html

I am waiting on substrate from ADG now.

I have read conflicting reports about temperatures. In Amano's books and magazines with discus he states the temperature to be 26 Celcius. That seems too cold from everything else Ive read/heard.

Yes, German Blue Rams are what I was planning on. I just cant decide on the discus, what color or strain to get. I see alot of the contests frown upon the reds, but Im not planning on entering any contests. This is just for my own enjoyment. But I want it to look natural too. So I pretty much have ruled out the heavily patterned discus.

Thanks for your help and advise. I appreciate it.


----------



## standoyo

*just found this thread...*

wawawawa!

that's what i want! it's gorgeous...
looks wild...biotope quality...

82F is fine...the best compromise for all IMO! tell those purists bah! 
have a 32years xp breeder advise a range of 25-28c is good so that treatment is effective when raising temps to 30c! daytime 28c for increased appetite is good for discus...but you knew that!

actually from experience dark bg makes the discus darker. they are camouflage fish to a certain extent.

i've got a 150G waiting for some lights...reading and rereading this thread...

cheers, great skill there...


----------



## magicmagni

summitwynds: You hex tank reminds me of my first planted tank.



















This Anubia is what I started with a few years ago and now it fills in the whole right side of the 120G.

Like you said the hex is very deep. I could barely touch the bottom. 12" Hemostat was used very often for this tank.

Are you planning on doing a journal of your new setup. The sounds very interesting using barrels and what not to hide the equipment. No easy task especially if this is going to be a high light/ C02 tank.

standoyo:

Wow 150G. What are the dimensions? That is perfect for Discus.

I hope you are going to use a sump for that size tank. Now that I look back I would have done one especially after seeing another aquarist's setups. It seems so much easier to work with.

I actually think that the dark background brings out their colors better at least that is my experience so far. If you look in my earlier pics you'll see that I used white sand in the foreground, thinking that a dark foreground would make them darker, but then I added some ADA amazonia over the sand, just to try out and what was interesting was that combined with the background the fish didn't darken like I would have suspected. It's been my experience that as long as their tummies are full and their water is clean they look nice. Of course there are other factors that influence their coloration like those based on social reactions between the fish.


----------



## summitwynds

I pretty much have to put the scuba gear on to do anything with the hex. 30" deep, and I also have to stand on the same ledge as the stairs run behind the tank. Also, I just dont like the way the corners/bends (there are 6 of them) magnify and just make looking at it blurry.

So that leads me to a low maintenance tank with crypts, java fern, bolbitis, mosses. So basically, any tank I put there is viewable from 3 sides. The new tank I am planning on will have the bright sand on two sides, front and right. It should make a nice discus tank. 

Glad to hear from several of you about the right temperature. And that really makes sense if you need to raise it to combat disease, you wouldnt want it too high to begin with.

Yes, I think I may do a journal on it. It might be a fun winter project to share with others.


----------



## standoyo

magicmagni said:


> summitwynds:
> 
> standoyo:
> 
> Wow 150G. What are the dimensions? That is perfect for Discus.
> 
> I hope you are going to use a sump for that size tank. Now that I look back I would have done one especially after seeing another aquarist's setups. It seems so much easier to work with.
> 
> I actually think that the dark background brings out their colors better at least that is my experience so far. If you look in my earlier pics you'll see that I used white sand in the foreground, thinking that a dark foreground would make them darker, but then I added some ADA amazonia over the sand, just to try out and what was interesting was that combined with the background the fish didn't darken like I would have suspected. It's been my experience that as long as their tummies are full and their water is clean they look nice. Of course there are other factors that influence their coloration like those based on social reactions between the fish.


hi,

you have a very natural looking tank. that's what counts on appeal in my books. i really dislike the common bare tank setup here in asia. fugly. necessary evil for breeding and grow out and IMO.

and although fine river gravel is biotope, i have like 3+2 large bags of ADA regular and powder on standby for my 5x2x2. hee
i unfortunately have no sump but tank is near the door and i have on my balcony an 80g tub for WC haha...
[something about holes in big tanks that scares me...met a guy today who just had 6x2.5htx2 flush his house! brought all his plants to friends place as temp home...]

don't worry about the colouration if you like what you see 
hybrids-peppering[in pigeon or golden based discus] and in general appears more apparent when the fish is put in planted tank compared to a bare tank with thermostat cranked up to 84F. the exception are albino's.

most are of opinion that wild/wild loolking discus looks best in planteds and i've got 3 wild RSG's[of 6 sob!] but about 80+ discus in total...[too many!]

this is one of my fav thread in APC. got like minded fish people. haha...
:badgrin:


----------



## JaySilverman

Personally, When I saw your first post I thought this tank would turn out a lot better then how it is now. I like how it is now but I personally find it way too densely planted. You can hardly see the tree stump anymore. It is no longer the main focus on the tank. I would leave the stump almost bare and plant low plants around it. With the foreground completely filled with either a micro sword plant or gloso. Also I would have figured out someway to get the stump to sit up in the tank like how it was in the beginning. Its not straight and the top of the stump is underwater. I'm not crazy about that. Sorry to rain on your parade though. You do have a very nice tank though!


----------



## magicmagni

Jay:

Thank you for your honest assessment of my tank. I appreciate it. I've often wondered if the moss was too much. I have been on the fence regarding the look of the stump. The green thumb in me wants more plants, but the practical side of me has always thought less is more. Since you brought this up I decide to try a new look. I went ahead and took out quite a bit of the moss, just to try in on for size and see what it looks like and it's not bad. I'll have to post a pic soon of the tank after I made the changes. I also just added a new red plant (name escapes me now) to the tank and effect is amazing. I'm really happy with the look right now.

As far as the stump positioning, in a perfect world it would have lined up with the surface of the water. Unfortunately I had to settle on the way that the stump is set some time ago. I would have to do a huge teardown and practically start over I think to reposition that thing. I just can't bring myself to do that. The good news is that you normally can't tell it doesn't go all the way to the top unless you know about it or it's pointed out to you. Actually when the growth at the top is dense again it should look fine I think.


----------



## magicmagni

standoyo:

I can't believe I just read that you have almost 100 Discus! Wow that must be a handfull.


----------



## plantbrain

magicmagni said:


> Yeah I envisioned a nice stump piece like this when I was thinking up the aquascape, but could never find anything close. I finally gave up and decided to compromise with some other pieces. I had them soaking and ready to go, but then when hiking in the woods not even really looking I stumbled upon this piece in the creek and I knew I just had to have it. Luckily it was close to the road and pretty easy to get to because that sucker had to weight almost 100lbs. I swear I'm crazy and I can't imagine what a casual onlooker would think, but I dragged the sucker all the way into my truck. I must be hooked on this hobby or somthing.:razz:


Well, you would not the first person to do that.
I know someone here that might do such a thing

The Oak will last as long as you carved the rot off.
I like the look though.

That's a nice piece for the tank.
You have little option as to the layout though!

I'd plants lots of bushy Crypts around the wood and some taller brighter color crypts in the rear.

Anubias can work also, but discus do not hide in Anubias stands, the leaves are too tough, the Crypts are softer.

Xmas Moss on some parts or most of the wood, you can play around with that for a number of neat effects.

You can do a gradual slope withb the plants, chosing slower growers, or do a low layout. I would also consider some smaller branches to emulate other parts of stump poking up through the gravel.

Think darker colors, this will accent Discus much nice and Cardinals etc if you add them.

Bolbitus, Crypts, moss are all good plants for that.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## arellanon

magicmagni...

Awesome tank! Been loving it since the beginning. Gives me planty of ideas for my 80g. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Bert H

Magic,

I hadn't been back to this thread in a while, but nice evolution. I too would like to see a little more of the stump in the scape. I'm looking forward to the next set of pics you put up. Good job.


----------



## magicmagni

Here are some updated pics of the tank. I've changed the look a bit so more of the stump is visible since a few folks brought that up. I also added a new plant to the tank to replace the Cyperus helferi on the left side. Didn't really want to, but for some reason it was not growing well in that spot. It was just straggly and weak looking compared to the grouping on the right side. I have a lot of rocks in that spot that help hold up the "hill" and I'm thinking that the substrate it just not deep enough there for it so we'll see how this new stem plant does.
So here are some more pics:
Front








A rare treat. Bushy nose Pleco comes out to say hello. 














Amano shrimp cleaning plants

Ram Cichlid hanging out in his favorite spot














I never get tired of looking at these fish. Looks like his face was painted.
Polygunum sp. (Amano plant)


----------



## SnakeIce

The discus are very pretty, but they are large enough to block parts of the layout behind them. Could you distract them over to one side for a full tank shot? 

The two in the middle make better doors than windows


----------



## fishdude1984

i think they add to the whole scape


----------



## magicmagni

SnakeIce said:


> The discus are very pretty, but they are large enough to block parts of the layout behind them. Could you distract them over to one side for a full tank shot?
> 
> The two in the middle make better doors than windows


Plant Junkie![smilie=l:

Valid point depending on you point of view, but fishdude has a good point as well. I guess I have the best of both world since I get to see it both ways. Next pics will try to have the Fish off to the side just for you!


----------



## SnakeIce

magicmagni said:


> Plant Junkie![smilie=l:
> 
> I guess I have the best of both world since I get to see it both ways.[/QUOTE]
> 
> Exactly. Even if you just shared two full tank shots with the lovely stars of the tank in different natural positions it would do more to let us see the tank the way you get to.


----------



## standoyo

magicmagni said:


> standoyo:
> 
> I can't believe I just read that you have almost 100 Discus! Wow that must be a handfull.


yep...90 plus now... i have 3000 liters of water in my house...
they are in grow out tanks now. using drip system to keep water change a breeze.

your tank looks even better now. unbelievable...have to agree if you have nice wood, you gotta show it...


----------



## pineapple

That's a pleasing sight. Very natural.


----------



## magicmagni

Hi everyone!

Tank has been doing great. Two of the Discus have paired off and so far have spawned twice in the last few weeks. It is quite a sight to behold and I totally attribute this good fortune to having them in a planted tank. I have had fish tanks for years, but never have never witnessed fish exhibiting breeding behavior until planting my tanks years ago. It is really a testament of how beneficial plants can be to the overall aquarium. I wanted to post pics of them laying the eggs, but my camera broke just when I was snapping the shots! 

On a side note two of my bulbs just died out recently leaving the left half of the tank mostly in the dark. This is the month everything breaks for me it seems. I'm going to try some of those 8800K bulbs a lot of folks speak highly of. Took advantage of the 2 for 1 special over at hellolights.com the only downside is that I am going to have to adapt my straight pins to square pins, but not a big deal.


----------



## roamingwesty

Congratulations on the successful discus husbandry! I've been lurking here and there and am always amazed whenever I revisit your thread, starting with that drift:jaw:wood. Always a treat to see this thread amongst others, even when limited by the 28.8k top connection speed.

A few years back wife and I used to always go to the Steinhardt Aquarium inside Golden Gate Park on the first Friday evening of every month, for the SFAS club meeting and auction. There was this helpful gentleman named Frank assisting the club functions each and every time. I think he is supposedly a discus expert, and has written a couple of books, and/or won a few int'l discus competitions? IIRC he hails from the City. That's all I can remember, sorry, but if you check around, maybe with Tom Barr, perhaps you'll be able to discuss discus with Frank.

I know nothing of discus. Or much else. I'm pretty much like a village idiot, dreaming about flying now after seeing some "poetry in motion", so to speak, your tank being one of them. Didn't post early cuz I didn't think my pat on the back carries much weight, but what the heck. Well done. 

Ricky


----------



## magicmagni

Hi Ricky.

The fact you wait on 28.8K dial-up connection to see shots of my tank is flattering. Steinhardt Aquarium was moved to howard street now I think. From what I understand it's being remodeled. I'd like to check it when they move back in.

Exciting news:

The eggs hatched!!! My discus are proud parents of about 60- 80 babies. 

The first set of eggs turned white after 36 hours and then they ate them all up. This time around after 36 hours I didn't see the eggs around so I just figured that they ate them again when I didn't see them on the Anubias leaf anymore. Looking again this evening at the tank I see all of these little black tadpole looking guys in the corner of the tank clinging the bottom of a breeder box I put in the tank to grow out some riccia. The parents fiercely defend the area. Anything even as small as a oto catfish doesn't stand a chance.


----------



## bastalker

Congrats on the fry magic!! =D>

Tank is still lookin excellent I see!!


----------



## magicmagni

Thanks!

I had some great shots of it all that I was going to post, but I acidentally erased my whole memory card with all the pics...doh!


----------



## magicmagni

Hey folks: I was getting a few PM's that the pics were not showing up on the thread, but they are still working on my other thread here 

My ISP made some changes/ deleted some pics. Gotta love it. Gotta figure out how to get it working on here again.


----------



## Jdinh04

How about some updates?!?!


----------



## frozenoak

Thanks for the link to the other thread. I was wondering what it looked like in the beging. Do you still have this tank up? Can you post some new pics?

dale


----------



## magicmagni

Sorry don't have any pics right now, but if all goes well I am going to take some pics for the AGA contest (and I'll post a few here too) although I'm really cutting it close and may not make it. I'm glad they extended the deadline!

I keep delaying because one of the fish is sick. He is very dark most of the time and hangs out in the corner a lot, although he has a good appetite. Unfortunatley he is the runt so all the fish pick on him especially when they are spawning. At first I thought his coloration was only a behavoral thing, but he's getting worst and now he's darting around the tank and trying to rub himself on the plants. I think that the stress compromised his immune system so I'm medicating the tank now and hopefully I can get it under control. The others are fine.


----------



## frozenoak

What do you do with 60 - 80 fry when the grow up to be adult fish? I don't intend to breed any fish but I was curious.

dale


----------



## magicmagni

Funtunatley or unfortunately depending on your point of view, I really havn't had to cross that bridge yet because the other fish eat the babies when they reach the free swimming stage. At this point the parents just can't control them anymore and they are all over. I'm sure they make nice tasty treats for the cardinals!


----------



## fandango

It sounds like a very nice tank. It is a pity I can't see any pictures... 
Any way you could at least post update pictures of the tank?
Thanks


----------

